# Thrive Nature E-Juice



## izzo

Sup 

Anyone try this juice yet?

I heard this juice is locally available. Personally haven't tested the quality of this import juice.


----------



## Andre

Never heard of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Also heard its available here in SA. This is what I could find on a search, on OLX:
R80 for a 10ml. Cal Moe on 0123456789


----------



## RIEFY

izzo said:


> Sup
> 
> Anyone try this juice yet?
> 
> I heard this juice is locally available. Personally haven't tested the quality of this import juice.


izzart is this you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BumbleBee

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Also heard its available here in SA. This is what I could find on a search, on OLX:
> R80 for a 10ml. Cal Moe on 0123456789
> View attachment 12936
> View attachment 12937


Moe has an awesome phone number

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## izzo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> izzart is this you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


@Cape vaping supplies yes that would be me, sharief?!


----------



## izzo

This juice is available somewhere in Canal Walk.

R60 a bottle. This is news to me, if I do find myself in malls i'll purchase a bottle and reply with a review.


----------



## Andre

izzo said:


> This juice is available somewhere in Canal Walk.
> 
> R60 a bottle. This is news to me, if I do find myself in malls i'll purchase a bottle and reply with a review.


Great, looking forward to that.


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to General E-Liquid talk until such time as reviews are carried out


----------



## TommyL

They're alright, but at that price its not worth it as they cost about $17 for a box of 10 x 10ml, I paid R20 per bottle at a local chinese mall here, for the price they're not bad.


----------



## dannler

Yea its not bad,they have a couple of funky flavours,i buy the 0mg,grape sucks, blueberry is intense, pineapple coconut rocks,
Cherry bomb is wack,
I still want to buy their bananna watermelon


----------



## TommyL

Yesterday I tried out:
Tabacco leaf : its decent
Cherry: very strong, I like it but it gives off a lip gloss smell?
Pineapple cocunut: not for me, will try again tho
Icy lemon cole: lemon taste with menthol, its decent
And mango: its alright, tastes almost like sherbet to me

They do have some whack flavors, its pretty decent and tastes better than those fake liquas and are much cheaper, I only could get them in 11mg.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Can you be sure that the juices are not fakes ? I have 4 flavors also bought from chinese shop...looks legit but is it ? Also 11mg strength

Vape the Planet


----------



## TommyL

Judging by the prices online overseas I doubt they're fake, as a pack of 10 costs around $17-18.. And they do seem pretty legit hey


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Only prob with them is i cant chase decent clouds 

Vape the Planet


----------



## TommyL

I'm getting decent clouds on mine, nothing great tho, but satisfactory, on my mini protank3 and rebuilt protank2's on my vamo.


----------



## Bobby

TommyL .. i'm desperately looking for this fluid ,but i cant find it anywhere in durban .. may i ask where you get it from ?


----------



## Tom. F

I tried the ice lemon Cole about half a year back just out of curiosity. It had such a chemical taste that I ended up pouring it out and using the bottle for diy


----------

